# WTB pigs



## bryce vanderwall (Aug 10, 2009)

anybody selling a spotted feeder pig in Indiana that are 3 to 6 weeks


----------



## CCCChickenman (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi,
WTB our first baconator piggie in Southern CO.
How $$ ?, and Where do we pick it up? ASAP
My grandson loves bacon, & chops
Thanks for the heads-up..
CCCManureSpreader


----------

